# Levo Range extender



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Anyone see these?

https://www.bmz-group.com/Products/EN_index_1200_.html?ida=1079

https://levo-range-extender.com/en/

I don't think they are here in the US yet?...
Would like to get one or something similar.
Man those Euros are on it!
Thoughts, ideas, info?
No trolls please.
Cheers!
Gordo


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

3 threads down.....

https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/levo-kenevo-battery-extender-1099822.html


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Harryman said:


> 3 threads down.....
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/levo-kenevo-battery-extender-1099822.html


Oops!
Sorry, i forgot about that.
Probably too many beers that night. :cornut:


----------

